# Can immigration agents help or is it a waste of money



## Girl_next_door (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum so apologies if these kind of questions have been asked (and answered) like a gazillion times!

Hubby and I are Brits living in the UK but dream of moving to Canada where we have friends living in Ontario. We were so unlucky a couple of years ago because we would have qualified under the old Federal Skilled Worker scheme but we applied for PR just when the CIC decided to move the goal posts and our application and fees were returned advising us we no longer qualify under the new rules. Shame as we were actually in a really good position to move being home owners (we would have had enough money left over from the sale of our house to survive for a least a year in Canada even if we didn't find work!).

I have been trying to improve myself, going to evening college to get a BA in Management (still studying) but I don't think my current job is in any of the "in demand" occupations. I deal with benefit and welfare claims in the public sector - the closest occupation that might remotely resemble what I do is the "Insurance Claim Adjuster(?) which is one of the new occupations in the Federal Skilled Worker stream but I know its a long shot as I'm not dealing with "insurance" in the traditional sense I guess. My husband's job is not an "in demand" occupation either and he only completed secondary school.

I wish to find a migration expert/consultant here in the UK that specializes in Canada immigration, who will be honest and tell me what our possibilites (if any) are and not string me along with empty promises whilst draining me of all my cash. I have heard some pretty horrible stories of people who used such agents/agencies, have forked out thousands of pounds and are nowhere nearer to moving to their dream destination that when they made the initial enquiry.....

I know the best way forward would be to find a Canadian employer willing to file a LMO but where would I find such a gem?!! All the jobs I've seen advertised on job search engines seem to indicate the applicant needs to have legal status to work in Canada already, so how is one meant to get such a job I wonder!! Our friend is keeping any eye open for any jobs but he works mainly in the construction industry so not quite our line of work I guess!

Wish us luck because I know we're facing a mountain!

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Girl_next_door said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum so apologies if these kind of questions have been asked (and answered) like a gazillion times!
> 
> Hubby and I are Brits living in the UK but dream of moving to Canada where we have friends living in Ontario. We were so unlucky a couple of years ago because we would have qualified under the old Federal Skilled Worker scheme but we applied for PR just when the CIC decided to move the goal posts and our application and fees were returned advising us we no longer qualify under the new rules. Shame as we were actually in a really good position to move being home owners (we would have had enough money left over from the sale of our house to survive for a least a year in Canada even if we didn't find work!).
> 
> ...


Given what you have described, I don't think any Immigration Agent can do anything or you other than separate you from your money.
IMO, your only chance of getting into Canada is with pre-arranged employment (a LMO). The one thing I would ask is what are your ages? If 31 or under you may qualify for a one-year working visa under the BUNAC umbrella.


----------



## Girl_next_door (Sep 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Given what you have described, I don't think any Immigration Agent can do anything or you other than separate you from your money.
> IMO, your only chance of getting into Canada is with pre-arranged employment (a LMO). The one thing I would ask is what are your ages? If 31 or under you may qualify for a one-year working visa under the BUNAC umbrella.


Hiya Auld Yin, thanks for answering and I value your comments. I think you are right about the agents I was very wary too that's why I asked!! I am 39 next week (aarrrghhh!!) and hubby is 38. I guess all I can do then is carry on studying to improve my CV (Resume) and next time we're visiting in Canada (which hopefully will be next May) I might just get a lucky break and find a Canadian employer willing to take a chance on me! I am multi lingual (speak 4 languages - English (Fluent), Italian (Fluent), Maltese (Fluent), French (Rusty, but will quickly pick up again). Thanks again x


----------

